# Live Shrimp??



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Where can I buy some live shrimp down in Destin?


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

Half hitch bait and tackle


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

How long do they keep?? What do they come in?


----------



## jamessig (Oct 3, 2007)

Bring your own container, any bucket will do or you can buy one at Half Hitch. As long as you aerate them and change the water at least once a day they will stay alive indefinitely. If you plan on keeping them more than a couple of days, they'll need something to eat.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

the heat will kill them in the summer, i always bring them into the a/c overnite....


----------

